# How long are cows pregnant?



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

:cow: Hi everybody, I need to know how long cows are pregnant for. We have five cows that are a little over a year old, so I'm pretty sure that their not old enough, but just for future information I would like to know how long they are pregnant. Any information I would be very happy to receive, Thank you, Bye. :cow: 
:angel: Goat Freak :angel:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

9 months and 10 days....that's how we always figured it.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, but someone told me it was less than that once, because I thought it was 9 months too! I think that person was wrong though. Well thanks for the help.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

It varies for each breed.
What breed(s) do you have?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I really don't know, got them at auction. I know that 2 of them have a lot of Bramah in them, 1 looks like a purebreed Bramah, 1 has a lot of Beefmaster in her with maybe a little Bramah, 1 is light brown with little horns, and then one of them looks like a purebreed hereferd. Sorry that's the best I can do, Bye.


----------



## lexi green (May 29, 2002)

Hi, we always write down when cattle are serviced by bull and figure on about 9 months from that date. There are signs when birth is due that we watch for too. On your heifers we wait till about 2 years or 750/800 lbs. A Jersey milk cow is usualy smaller, be sure to use a bull that throws a small calf for the first time, with your heifers. Angus would be a good choice. Hope this helps. If I can aswer any other questions do not be afraid to ask, be glad to help.Good luck, Lexi


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Cows are similar to humans, 9 months. Like humans, a cow can have it early or beyond its due date. Premature calves do happen. Depending how fast you act with it, and where you put it (warm place), they can and do live. I know of a Jersey, didn't have fur when it was born. She raised it, it grew its fur out and was doing fine the last I knew.



Jeff


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

THank you so much for all of your help, everyone.


----------

